# Army and Marines - Define "Elite"



## whiterose (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought this might be interesting read, written by an army guy. No question about Marines being an elite force.

Army and Marines - Define "Elite" 



> I received this question from a reader and meant to give him a great answer. Unfortunately, it kind of rambles. So uhh… deal with it I guess lol...I don't have time to make it as perfect as I want it to be.
> 
> Hopefully this answers the question clearly enough though.
> 
> ...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 18, 2008)

I love when the Marines get good press, but in reality, "elite" is a mindset, not a service.  I know some pretty elite "regular soldiers" and I've met some not-too-elite SOF guys.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2008)

Who wrote the blog?  What are his creds?  (I couldn't find any)


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 18, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Who wrote the blog?  What are his creds?  (I couldn't find any)



I don't agree with the article at all! Most likely written by some clerk in Finance or QM.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 18, 2008)

Let's not dig this up again...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 18, 2008)

0699 said:


> Let's not dig this up again...



I agree.


----------

